# advice please re fertilistaion



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi - can anyone advise me

i had ec yesterday for icsi cycle and got 6 eggs. i've just rang clinic and they said i fertilised as the others let too many sperm in. i thought this couldn't happen with icsi as it is 1 sperm injected in 1 egg. 

have i got it wrong? has clinic made mistake and done ivf ccycle and not icsi 
please help
casey


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Casey

Just wanted to say I thought the same, icsi was one sperm fertilising one egg!

Hope you get some answers on this and sorry I can't be of any help to you.

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

i've just spoken to clinic and they have done ivf not icsi - i'm so upset that they've messed this up. what do i do now? i want toput a complaint in but don't know how to do this

i'll have to go now - can't stop crying
casey


----------



## bfbc (Dec 14, 2003)

Casey - ICSI is definitely just one sperm injected into the egg.  Sometimes fertilization still doesn't happen (I had 5 eggs injected but only 2 fertilized) but it should not be for the reason you were given by your clinic.  I would ring them and double check because it does sound like a mistake may have been made.

Good Luck...and it really only does take one so you still have a chance....but you need to find out what's happened either to put your mind to rest or so that they can give you an explanation of what has happened.

Good Luck     Eve x


----------



## bfbc (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry casey....we posted at the same time.  You still have a chance with the one egg that has fertilized so don't give up all hope just yet.  Also I really think your clinic needs to tell you what they are going to do about this as they made the mistake.  As you're so upset maybe your DP could contact them and find out what they intend to do. 

Lots of Love and hugs  Eve xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Casey, so sorry this has happened. If this cycle is unsuccessful then I would insist on a free cycle as the error was theirs. 

Ruth


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Ruth, eve & karen - thanks for replying

the hospital have said that the mix-up happened as just before i had gen an - a nurse asked me if i was having ivf - and i said yes but i don't rememeber as i was being prepared for a gen an and sureley they should have checked my notes.

if this cycle is unsuccessful they will refund money or give us a free cycle. I don't find this helpful as we all know that tx is more than money - its the emotional impact upon us, our families, our lives I don't know if i've got the strength to do this again. 

the clinical director said that the  1 ivf embie is better than an 2 icsi embies.
is this true ? i feel as tho they have messed up my chances on this cycle. i would sooner have 2, 3or 4 fertilised icsi embies than 1 ivf

anyway thanks for your help
casey


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Casey

I don't know what to say i am so sorry that this mix up has happened, i cant believe the hospital are blaming you, like you say they should have your notes there and go through everything with you before, not the last minute.

For them to be offering you your next cycle free or refund your money, they are blatantly admitting they have made the mistake and not you.  If i were you, and i don't know how you would go about it, but i would seriously take it further.

Again am so sorry and take care.

Kelly xx


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

HI Casey, 
What a nightmare for you, I agree with the others that a free cycle is not enough.  As for them implying you said IVF whislt being prepped for a general - what a load of s**t......would they rely on the patient's answer if they were going to have a kidney or leg removed - right or left one madame?  also was it not your consultant who did the procedure with the sperm, surley he knew it was ICSI not IVF
I think you should contact your solicitor and they can recommend one who specializes in medical cases.  This is appalling what has happened to you both but fingers crossed that 1 embie is all it takes.

Good luck - Noodles


----------



## bfbc (Dec 14, 2003)

Casey - I can completely understand why you are so upset - the clinic have been really unprofessional and made a huge mistake. But, you still have one embie and that will need to go back tomorrow and you need to concentrate on that first and foremost. I think the comment made by the doctor may be sort of valid in that the stongest (and presumably the most healthiest) sperm has fertilized the egg which is what would happen with a normal conception (wheras with ICSI the embryologist selects the sperm to inject) but I'm not aware that having one IVF embie is 'better' than 2 ICSI.  As you can see my twins were ICSI and they were the only two that fertilised out of 5 eggs.

You might not need another cycle, this might be the one but whatever happens after the 2 ww you and your DH need to sit down and decide what you want to do and how far you want to take things as some of the others have suggested.

I wish you nothing but the best especially with all this and I will be keeping an eye out for your result in the next few weeks.

Good Luck    Eve xxx


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

Also get them to refund the money for this cycle so you can go to a different clinic next time.

If you are sucessful this cycle they should refund your money anyway as because of their mistake you have no embies to freeze from this cycle.

sorry for replying again but your post has really upset me.........tell me which clinic and I will go round and shout at them for you! 

but as bfbc says you need to concentrate on yourself and that embie for the next 2 weeks - so try to let the anger and pain go for now

Noodles


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi girls
i'm still really upset and don't know what to do - i'm waiting to speak to the clinical director. 

I've had a couple of confronations throughout this tx - all because i wanted them to stick to my tx plan agreed with my cons at the start.
I've tried so hard not to be stressed this tx and have spent a fortune on acu - for this to happen is unbelievable. 

Noodles - whatever happens i wont be going back to that clinic - its so busy its like a production line. One size has to fit all.

The head of the clinic told my dh that the eggs were poor quality - is this why they were fertilised by too many sperm ? 

Thank you for your support - i'm trying to be positive but i feel as tho i've been robbed or cheated
caseyxx


----------



## longbaygirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Casey - shocked that your clinic can make such a fundamental mistake, and then try and fob you off with 1 IVF embie is better than 2 ICIS ones - I've never heard that before - I would ask for the research papers that show this to be true, because I don't think they exist, and it is a cynical attempt to make you feel better.

I would def ask for a refund and go elsewhere.

It does only take one, so I'm hoping that it will work for you, and even if you get a bfp, they should still refund your money.

Take care

Joy
Might be useful to let the girls here know which clinic it is - so we can avoid it.


----------

